
Ask Emacs to do anything and it will do - tonyaldon
https://youtu.be/RFhay0n7JJo
======
epistasis
I use emacs all day every day, and I’m not sure what was going on in these
screen captures. What keys were being pressed? Which window had the point?
What were the letters s d l r for? What was trying to be accomplished?

~~~
tonyaldon
Thank you for your comment. You can find more detail on the video in the
github repository: [https://github.com/tonyaldon/inside-
emacs](https://github.com/tonyaldon/inside-emacs). 1\. You can see the keys
being pressed in the mode-line (I'm using keycast). 2\. The window that holds
the point is the window that have the mode-line green. 3\. The letter s d l r
are used to select the window to be scrolled. It's a custom command that
leverage the ace-window package. See my github repository (inside-emacs),
there is the code. 4\. I just play with emacs and share some stuff I like with
it. 5\. If you have any other question about the video tell me. I do my best
to improve each new one with the comment I received. Watch the new one:
[https://youtu.be/96jn5A73-oQ](https://youtu.be/96jn5A73-oQ)

